# R15: Clear and Delete



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I recieved a PM from a CSR tech at DirecTV (not the same person I have been refering to in other posts)

With the code sequence for the Equivilent to Clear and Delete:

I personally haven't tested this yet, and don't know if there are any additional confirmation screens or what during the process.

--------
-) Press the Red Reset Button on the front panel
-) During the reboot process, when the screen goes from BLUE to BLACK... HOLD DOWN ARROW and RECORD for 5 seconds.

This will start the equivilent to TiVo's Clear and Delete process.
It will clear out all settings and recordings, but the OS will remain as the OS that is currently installed on the unit.

(ALL Settings such as Parental Controls, Favorite Channel Lists, SLs, ect...)

I was not given an idea if it takes "seconds" or "hours" to do the C&D... and I don't know if you get a confirmation screen or anything to make sure this is what you want to do.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

This is an option in the setup menu under one of the subsections. Select the option then press dash 3 times to confirm you want to do it and its done.


----------



## stupid0g (Nov 25, 2005)

not the same bob, the clear and delete only clears the the hard drive of settings, it doesn't reload the os, whereas the feature ebonovic describes will totally wipe the entire os of the hard drive and reload it from factory specs.

The clear and delete if you just want to wipe your recordings/settings

The other method is useful if you're having system crashes due to software corruption or dmg to the os of the rcvr.

Paul


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

stupid0g said:


> not the same bob, the clear and delete only clears the the hard drive of settings, it doesn't reload the os, whereas the feature ebonovic describes will totally wipe the entire os of the hard drive and reload it from factory specs.
> 
> The clear and delete if you just want to wipe your recordings/settings
> 
> ...


Maybe I am mis-reading what he said but from what I see ebonovic stated the OS will remain the version that is currently installed on your DVR, he didn't note anything about it being replaced.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> Maybe I am mis-reading what he said but from what I see ebonovic stated the OS will remain the version that is currently installed on your DVR, he didn't note anything about it being replaced.


I haven't gotten more details fromt he person that sent me the code.

But it is "possible" that the method I posted, reinstalls the OS, from an installation point maybe... Vs just delete list a,b,c,d,e from the current installation.

I will ask around and see if I can get some more clarrification


----------



## stupid0g (Nov 25, 2005)

It's odd, just checked our pages again and it's suddenly been rmvd. so either i'm having visions, or they decided to take the steps back out. i'm gonna try and run some different steps on mine tonight and see if i can't get the format to go thru.

Paul


----------



## techNoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

I heard that this method reformats the hard drive. A little different to Reset Everything from the menus that simply deletes what is on the hard drive, and reapplies default settings.

ebonovic, I agree the OS is not affected, because it runs out of flash memory and does not reside on the hard drive.


----------



## DJPellegrino (Nov 18, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> I recieved a PM from a CSR tech at DirecTV (not the same person I have been refering to in other posts)
> 
> With the code sequence for the Equivilent to Clear and Delete:
> 
> ...


...in another thread...I indicated that I was waiting for my new R-15...in the mean time, when I was trying to figure out the problem with the current R-15, the tech support people had me do this step as you listed. Never seemed to work...that is until I tried as you suggest, wait for the blue screen to go black. I did that, and the record light comes on, then goes thru another reboot process. then blank again. This time however, I let it go... a couple of hours later...all of a sudden the tv starts blaring...with a football game on...so it does work...just takes an extremely long time to finish the process. I don't know if there are any screens that come on, but I have not seen any while the process takes place...


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

DJPelligrino, Welcome to DBSTalk.  

Just curious to know if this procedure, did in fact clear all lists as ebonovic indicated. So, is it basically returning the unit to its state as it was when first installed? Also, were the "software updates" re-installed? I don't believe they should have been but just curious.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, after around 2 months of saying "I'm having no problems with my R15's", I finally did start having problems with one of them. After trying a lot of different things, I ended up having to do this clear and delete procedure.
-
Following Earl's instructions, I had to try twice. The first time I did not hold the down arrow and record buttons long enough. The second try I held them for about 8 to 10 seconds just to be safe, and it worked.
-
My indications were that the record light came on, and the tv screen stayed blank. I saw no other indication of anything and based on djpellegrino's post, I was expecting a very long wait. The system came back up about 5 minutes later, fully functional but with everything reset. Programs that had been recorded and were in myVOD were gone, all recording requests and series links were gone, all settings were back to "out of the box new" condition. The software was at 109a, and it showed the original version as well as the 109a entry just as it was before the clear and delete operation.
-
I will detail the problems I was having in the applicable thread in more detail, but the bottom line was (1) it stopped recording the tonight show for no apparent reason (no user action involved), (2) after deleting everything in the to-do list, and making sure nothing in the guide was showing a R or R)) symbol, I was not able to re-establish a series link for recording my local news, all I could get was a single R, never an R)). Did multiple resets, power cycle resets, etc. The only thing that corrected it was doing this clear and delete procedure.
-
Carl


----------



## DJPellegrino (Nov 18, 2005)

Donnie Byrd said:


> DJPelligrino, Welcome to DBSTalk.
> 
> Just curious to know if this procedure, did in fact clear all lists as ebonovic indicated. So, is it basically returning the unit to its state as it was when first installed? Also, were the "software updates" re-installed? I don't believe they should have been but just curious.


It cleared out my VOD and all my scheduled recordings. 
I was at the 109a version...still at 109a version
It remembered my zip code for the pointing of the dish.
It remembered the TV model for the remote control.
Basically, it appears to have remembered all setup settings.


----------



## DJPellegrino (Nov 18, 2005)

DJPellegrino said:


> It cleared out my VOD and all my scheduled recordings.
> I was at the 109a version...still at 109a version
> It remembered my zip code for the pointing of the dish.
> It remembered the TV model for the remote control.
> Basically, it appears to have remembered all setup settings.


...after playing around a little more...I found that I could not record a program. everytime I pressed the record button, all it did was produce a menu at the bottom of the screen. Then I tried to rewind what I was watching, and the same menu came up. So...I did the red reset button...and now nothing...starts to power up..then the screen goes black, and has been sitting there for the last 3 hours...

Still waiting for the replacement R-15...that was promised for delivery today...too late now...


----------

